# First sailing experience in Cancun...



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello, I'm a longtime dreamer who is finally going on a day-long sailing trip. The wife and I are going to Cancun in February. I want to make sure I'm not throwing our money away by booking over the internet. We have four or six other people going with us.

There's two boats we've been looking at:

Sailing Cancun has a 36' Beneteau. Their price is $800 for a day long trip. However, they have not answered my email inquries.

The other is aboard the Yumil-Ik through a multi-adventure booking agency. They have replied to my email, and they are $650 for a day long sail.

Obviously, the less expensive one sounds good, especially since they have responded. Does anyone know of any other agencies, or small sailing businesses who would be reliable and make for a great day?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

http://www.cancuncruisingadventures.com/monohulls.htm

Might be worth a look!


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks! Anything to compare _is_ worth a look!


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

I have charter from : http://www.cancuncruisingadventures.com/monohulls.htm
We had a blast. Worth every penny. We charter the Hunter 34 he has. We will do it again when we go down there.

Melissa


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks, Melissa. We are about to make a decision and are awaiting a reply from the company you have recommended. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Let me know what he says. I wasn't sure if his boats surivived the hurricanes from 2005-2006. Cancun got hit pretty hard. Also If you need a place to stay I have a 5 star timeshare down there that I am renting out this year.
Melissa
Melrna2001at yahoo.com


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

I emailed, but haven't heard back from them. Did you book far in advance, or were they available when you arrived in Cancun? We are anxious to book for fear of missing out on the opportunity.

This is the only charter who has emailed me back.

re: timeshare - I'm sure once we get back we'll want to find ways to return! I'll let you know! Thanks!


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

jones2r said:


> Cam,
> 
> "Thanks, Melissa."
> 
> Do you feel slighted?


LOL! I thanked him first, as he was first to refer to Cancun Cruising Adventures. However, we never heard back from them, so we booked with Cancun Vista on the Yumil Ik. It looks like it will be a great trip!


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

When I booked the sail with them I did it only a few days in advance. Not many people don't think of chartering while down there. Plus they aren't that well connected with all the tour agencies. Most people go for the party boats!
He did supply beer and drinks plus food. I drove the boat the whole time except for docking.
Melissa


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

No harm...no foul! <g> Have fun!!


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

Just a few weeks away now!

The wife and are were talking money for the trip. Is there a needs for pesos at all? It seems everyone takes Visa. We have a card for the trip, plus our debit card. I would think even bellboys and other service people would take US dollars for tips. Also, we're eating lunch on Isla Majuras. Perhaps some pesos for shopping? ...for tips? 

Thanks!


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

No need for pesos except for the local bus. The whole economy is based on the good old US dollar. You can get pesos out of the ATM machinces when you get at the airport. I usually get about $40 worth. The buses are the best way to get around. No waiting and there are a ton of them. Best way to get from the airport to hotel is the multitude of vans. Don't rent from anyone in the airport right out of customs. Go outside and walk up to the one of the van services and tell them where you want to go. If you have 4 or more people in your party take a taxi it is cheaper. Vans cost about $10 per person.


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for the advice on the pesos. That's exactly what our friends have told us. Also, this is a corporate trip so the vans and buses are already taken care of. I have been told, however, to ignore all the scammers in the airport that will approach you.

As I said, we've booked an eight hour trip on the Yumil-Ik. It runs around $650 for the day including lunch. What should we tip our crew afterward? Should we tip the captain the same as the mate?

Thanks!


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

I've been to Mexico quite often and don't worry too much about getting pesos, just use your USD.

I've never tipped captains or the crew on a charter, they are making very good money off of you already. If the crew are mexicans then you may want to consider giving them $5-$10 each, cause they don't get paid much from the owner of the boat. The people I always tip are the bartenders, chamber-maids and bell boys at the hotel. They'll take really good care of you on your holiday.

Please let us know how your experience was, I'm sure you'll have a blast.


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

OK, here's a couple of teaser pictures of our day cruise of the Yumil-Ik the other day. I'll be creating a slide show later on this weekend and let everyone know the link.

The boat was a 36' Lancer built in 1977. It wasn't pristine, but everything was in very good shape. The rigging and ropes looked to have been refitted fairly recently. She definitely had her own personality.

I learned a little bit about sailing. We tacked to port mostly. Seas were rolling 2-3 feet, with light winds. We average 6 knots. We peaked at 8 a couple of times. We jibed at 3 knots late in the day. (all terms I actually learned the real meaning to!) I had no problem holding her to wind. My poor wife turned her around a couple of times. I guess she was overcompensating.

Our captain has 25 years sailing, and his mate was only out for the second time. They were both wonderful. But, the language barrier prevented me from asking more specific questions about sailing. By no means did that take away from our experience. He had a great personality and was very accommodating the entire day. We spent a couple hours on Isla Mujeres. There were a number of transient sailboats on the leeward side of the island. Anyone from these forums out there this weekend?

I won't ramble on. Here's pics as promised. I'll tell more about it later.

Oh...and, I'm definitely HOOKED!!!!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I see the look in your eyes. It is hopeless. There is no cure. Quit work....go sailing!! <g>


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice pics. Beats the snow here. So when are you buying one!!!!!


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

Sooner now than yesterday!

I actually have a good friend who trained for the Olympic sailing team at one time. Life pulled him away from the full-time commitment, however. We're considering buying a Hobie to teach our kids (and me) on.

I've posted more pics at the Member's Galleries.


----------

